# Best Gh test kit?



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm curious at to which Gh test kit everyone uses. I've used API and don't like it because it's hard to see the colour change. I've used Sera and it worked great, easy to see the colour change. I can't seem to find another Sera one now other than Europe. I've ordered an Azoo one to try now. Let me know your experiences with Gh test kits.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I use API, it is hard to tell when i get close but a simple few inverts will help after each drop. 

I really have no issues with a good white backdrop, enough lighting, and invert the tube afew times after each drop.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Symplicity said:


> I use API, it is hard to tell when i get close but a simple few inverts will help after each drop.
> 
> I really have no issues with a good white backdrop, enough lighting, and invert the tube afew times after each drop.


Really? Maybe I'll try one more API kit. It's possible the other two I had were too old. I do have an Azoo one on the way so I'll update about it when it arrives.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i use API and i think it works great. the table i use is white and i have plenty of light so its easy to see colour change. the only thing i hate is having to flip the test tube over after each drop and opening the cap which causes the water to drip down the tube and get my hands dirty (lol).

i wish there was a way to test GH/KH with a meter

ps. the best way to check the colour is not to look at the test tube from the side. instead, open the cap and look down the test tube (look in to the hole) and put something white on the other end


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I use the Tetra one from their master kit. Easy to see the color the change, never bother capping, just put my finger over, shake, add a drop, finger, shake.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I must've got a couple of bad API kits. I did it exactly as previously described. I've heard the nutra fin one is good too, but I couldn't find it without buying the whole master kit.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I must've got a couple of bad API kits. I did it exactly as previously described. I've heard the nutra fin one is good too, but I couldn't find it without buying the whole master kit.


BA's has the nutrafin gh/kh test kit on their website for $11.99. Try calling your local BA's to see if they have it on their shelf


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

API is very good to use as it is very accurate in my opinion.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've used API tests in the past and I was satisfied. 

Recently I bought Elos GH water analysis - expensive but good product.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

RONY11 said:


> I've used API tests in the past and I was satisfied.
> 
> Recently I bought Elos GH water analysis - expensive but good product.


those looks fancy and now i want.....
gonna talk to my buddy that owns petflow.com and see how far the Elos store is from him. neeeeeed those test kits. lol


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the LaMotte hardness test kit yet. Very nice, but very pricey


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't know Elos made a Gh test or I would've gotten it. I can't find a source for the LaMotte ones. Let us know if you know where to get them. I don't mind paying more for a quality product.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I didn't know Elos made a Gh test or I would've gotten it. I can't find a source for the LaMotte ones. Let us know if you know where to get them. I don't mind paying more for a quality product.


i searched google but couldnt find a retailer for it in canada. 
they do have a store located in new jersey and i think they will ship to canada but im unsure about the price. ebay has a couple available as well.


----------

